# well.... got a betta today!!!



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

went to pick out my fish and was going to get a few glofish, but they didnt look to healthy!! )-: was just looking around and saw a (i think you call them crowtail??) betta. i have never been a die hard betta person... they are pretty... but never just my fav fish..... well...... then i saw him... he is so beautiful i just had to get him!!!! now he has a whole 5 gallon to himself.... atleast for a few weeks.... is it posible to put glofish in with bettas and if not what will work!!!! thanks for all yalls help!!!!!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

It won't work.Glofish are too colorful,the betta will mistake them for his own species,and will kill them off.


----------



## wannalearn (Oct 2, 2011)

i personaly would just let the betta have that 5gal all to him/herslelf


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

well shoot!!!! ok then!!!! thank yall!!!


----------



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

platies pwn said:


> It won't work.Glofish are too colorful,the betta will mistake them for his own species,and will kill them off.


I agree. Most fish that Bettas will get along with are schooling fish. There for you would need a few of them, and it would over crowd your 5gal.

You could do a Cory cat though. Any type of solitary, non aggressive, tropical fish would be good just as long as it wasn't too colorful or have long finnage.
Especially a bottom level fish. Since Bettas prefer the top level they would have their own areas that they prefer.

Another thing you might want to consider are inverts. They do pretty well with Bettas. Things like Mystery snails, Ghost shrimp, Crabs etc. African Dwarf frogs do well also.

If you decide to add a fish to your tank, it's best to take the Betta out, rearrange the decor in the tank, put the new fish in and then the Betta.
That way the Betta thinks that it's that fishes territory he is in and not his own. It will be stressful on both fish so just make sure you keep an eye on them.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks adam!!! could i get a frog and some ghost shrimp... or will they eat the shrimp?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

They won't eat the shrimp. I've said it a billion times, so here it is. Bettas have different personality. some aren't aggressive and others are crazy aggressive. Congrats amelia! Did I inspire you?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

How did you inspire her?All you talk about is how your bettas keep dying.If anyone inspired her,it was chard.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrats on your new Betta! I would nix putting cory's in your tank. You'll want several in order for them to be happy and a 5 gallon won't be enough room for adults.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh my sides.... lmao.... ohhhh my sides are still hurting pp!!!! THAT WAS A GOOD ONE!!! After the day i had i really needed that laugh my friend(pp that is)!!!!!! sorry to burst ur bubble betta boy but it wasnt u!!!! not sure who inspired me but my betta is sure beautiful!!!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow,I didn't think it was really funny until Amelia pointed it out.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks dolifisis!!!! whats ur opinion on the frog and ghost shrimp question????


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

glad i could make u laugh PP!! LOL!!! (-;


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Glad I could make you laugh,Amelia.I think betta man is pissed off at me,so I'll have to apologize later.lol.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol!!! well... it wouldnt be the first time we've pissed him off!!! but in good spirits lets just drop the whole thing... ((-;


----------



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

Betta man said:


> They won't eat the shrimp. I've said it a billion times, so here it is. Bettas have different personality. some aren't aggressive and others are crazy aggressive. Congrats amelia! Did I inspire you?


Your wrong. 
Some Bettas will (try to) eat the Ghost shrimp. Especially if you fast them 1 day a week like most people do.

That's why I always ask for the small Ghost Shrimp. As a matter of fact, the last Betta I lost was due to choking on a Ghost Shrimp and drowning.

Ghost Shrimp will either be friends, or food. Either way, it's a win/win situation.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Amelia26 said:


> thanks dolifisis!!!! whats ur opinion on the frog and ghost shrimp question????


I've tried to keep ghost shrimp with mine but I didn't have any luck. Pretty sure they became lunch for my Betta. If you try it you'll want a decently planted tank or a lot of hiding places. I personally don't know much about frogs but make sure the water temp is compatible and I've also read they can be picky when it comes to feeding. I've read way too many threads about frogs not eating and dying so do some research on that before you jump into it.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

African dwarf frogs are shoaling "fish" as well. 6+ in a 10g min. As adamxtomic said, some betta will eat the ghost shrimp(mine did) others wont.


----------



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

Ladayen said:


> African dwarf frogs are shoaling "fish" as well. 6+ in a 10g min. As adamxtomic said, some betta will eat the ghost shrimp(mine did) others wont.


Learned something new. I would always just get 1 back when I used to keep them. :|

So looks like its Snails, Shrimp, or Crabs. 
And like dolifisis said. Having plenty of hiding places would be a good idea.

My Bettas are pretty desensitized and will still chase/ eat Ghost Shrimp.

If your really wanting to get a new fish, you could divide your 5gal into 2 2.5gal sections and get another Betta for the other division.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well I'm going to tell you what I have done with a betta and it has been perfectly happy with it. I had my betta with 2 adf and 1 cory. Still have all the fish, but their in dif tanks now since I got a bigger one. He never had a problem with it. I know im suppose to have more than one cories....but mine is perfectly happy and swims all over the place..so I'm not worried. same for adfs.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i know that it wasn't me who inspired her..we'll know if it was betta boy if she kills it...lol..
were it me..i would put 3 corydoras pygmeus..they are quite small and are the least expensive of the dwarf cories and easiest to find..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

:withstup: I was joking.


----------

